# Re-take?



## Redrunner (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey all,

I took and passed an emt-b course last spring but failed the nremt. Out of disappointment I left my journey into EMS at that but truth is I want nothing else than to be a Paramedic someday. So I decided to try again but can't decide if I should take the course over since its been a year or if I should just study and take the nremt then..any suggestions?


----------



## rob85635 (Jan 7, 2012)

If it was me I would take it again, but that is just me.  I took my NREMT-B today and don't feel so good about it and I just finished class a couple weeks ago.  We shall see.


----------



## Redrunner (Jan 7, 2012)

That's what im leaning towards so far..goodluck on that though!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 7, 2012)

Why'd you give up?

You failed one test and stopped trying? That makes no sense, my friend. That type of attitude doesn't work well in this job.

I'm with the other Rob. Take the class again.


----------



## Redrunner (Jan 7, 2012)

I felt since I didn't pass it the first time that I never would but I see that it doesn't have to be the case.


----------



## firetender (Jan 7, 2012)

Do what you feel will make you better prepared for what you want to accomplish.

It doesn't matter if you fall. It's the pickin' yourself up that matters.


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 7, 2012)

Redrunner said:


> I felt since I didn't pass it the first time that I never would but I see that it doesn't have to be the case.



TRY AGAIN...

"Failure isn't failing down it is staying down" - UNK


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 7, 2012)

Redrunner said:


> I felt since I didn't pass it the first time that I never would but I see that it doesn't have to be the case.



I'm gonna stay outta this thread now so I don't get myself into trouble.


----------



## Redrunner (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks guys..you are all very helpful..I shall retake the course.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 8, 2012)

Redrunner said:


> Thanks guys..you are all very helpful..I shall retake the course.


Really?

I think that's a horrible idea.  Take a refresher, study up, and try again.

You are going to have member after member come in here and belittle you for failing the NREMT.  At the same time I've worked with countless EMTs and Paramedics that were great providers but horrible test takers.  We have several respected EMTLifers who failed their course or NREMT the first time around.

Take a refresher, study up, and try again.

Good luck!


----------



## Redrunner (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey thanks a bunch that actually makes alot of sense..I'll look into refresher courses in my school if they're still open..I don't know why I let my first try defeat me but luckily I'm 20so I still have time on my side.


----------



## KyleG (Jan 8, 2012)

*Retake*

There are tons of books out there also, they go for about $20 at B&N or Amazon. Check those out see what happens, if you feel you need to retake the course do it. But I would amazon those books.


----------



## Redrunner (Jan 8, 2012)

KyleG said:


> There are tons of books out there also, they go for about $20 at B&N or Amazon. Check those out see what happens, if you feel you need to retake the course do it. But I would amazon those books.



Im thinking about just getting the class textbook and going through it thouroughly


----------



## MMiz (Jan 8, 2012)

Redrunner said:


> Im thinking about just getting the class textbook and going through it thouroughly


That's a great start, but I really think that your money will be well spent on a book or two.  Some suggestions:

http://www.amazon.com/SUCCESS-EMT-Basic-2nd-Joseph-Mistovich/dp/0132253968/
http://www.amazon.com/CliffsNotes-EMT-Basic-Exam-Cram-Plan/dp/0470878134/

Do a search for JB Learning and other study/practice test tools.


----------



## Redrunner (Jan 8, 2012)

MMiz said:


> That's a great start, but I really think that your money will be well spent on a book or two.  Some suggestions:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SUCCESS-EMT-Basic-2nd-Joseph-Mistovich/dp/0132253968/
> http://www.amazon.com/CliffsNotes-EMT-Basic-Exam-Cram-Plan/dp/0470878134/
> ...



I was actually going to sign up on jb learning since it seems highly recommended..these other ones look useful as well


----------



## KyleG (Jan 8, 2012)

I own the Success one its a great book if you want straight tests, I used it to supplement my weak areas, and I passed so try it out.


----------

